# Conectar VGA de DVD New logix (Casero) a Monitor SVGA



## gabrielcanul (Abr 12, 2006)

Me acabo de comprar un *DVD Casero New Logix (casero)   *y veo que tiene una salida *VGA* y quisiera saber de que forma puedo conectarlo a mi monitor SVGA o solo lo soportan determinados dispositivos. 8) 

ya lo intente conectandole mi monitor de manera directa al DVD pero el foquito del monitor se queda parpadeando.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Debes tener una opción de selecionar la salida de VGA del dvd. Mira en el manual o busca en los menús del dvd. Yo tengo un dvd con salida VGA y tuve que activarsela puesto que no viene por defecto. Un saludo,


----------

